# inguinal hernia



## Dixie Belle

My Dixie has a inguinal hernia. This was discovered by her first vet visit. I had no intentions of breeding her when I got her, but asked the vet if not spaying was an option. He said unless the hernia was repaired it could cause intestine strangulation. He also said not alot of vets want to attempt to repair this type of hernia on such a tiny dog. The surgery is risky and I have some hunting to do. Also need to save alot of money as this may cost around $1500. Dixie is very healthy otherwise and I hope this will be in her favor when she has her surgery. I understand there's an organization that helps people pay for costly surgeries that are life threatening. Does anyone know who I can contact? Has anyone here had a pup with such a hernia? I understand this happens to alot of intact chihuahuas and rare for pups.


----------



## KayC

Here a few choices for you to start with

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/43109-funding-help-petowners-need.html


----------



## Brodysmom

As I said in your other thread, I would get several different consultations from different vets. There's NO WAY that an inguinal hernia is going to cost $1500. That's an outrageous quote. It will be a fraction of that number. Go see some other vets for a consult and then you will have a better idea of how much money to save. Don't just go with your normal vet and this his word is gospel. It isn't. Hernias are repaired ROUTINELY during the spay. It's really not a big deal, and a quote of $1500 is highway robbery.


----------



## Brodysmom

here's some quotes from people who have had the surgery and these numbers are in LA, where costs are quite inflated. If you aren't living on the coasts, your cost will be significantly less. As you can see, the cost is nowhere near $1500.

Los Angeles, CA: Considering adopting dog with an inguinal hernia. How much will the repair cost? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Brodysmom

Another quote on costs from a pet insurance company that reimburses these costs ALL the time!

Hernias Information From Embrace Pet Insurance


----------



## Dixie Belle

Thank you all. This has been very helpful.


----------

